# Albino Deer?



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive seen 3 in my whole life.

2 were fully white, and 1 was a piebald (some brown)

have you guys saw any??


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Ive seen 3 in my whole life.
> 
> 2 were fully white, and 1 was a piebald (some brown)
> 
> have you guys saw any??


I just remembered, I have pictures of it, and I will post soon.

He was a 6 point, and thats his first rack. Im not sure if he survived this season.

I sure do hope so.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I just remembered, I have pictures of it, and I will post soon.
> 
> He was a 6 point, and thats his first rack. Im not sure if he survived this season.
> 
> I sure do hope so.


should have shot him that would have made a great trophy. (not the rack size but the coat):wink:
i have never seen one in my life i would would love to that would be so muck fun


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I think all deer that have a variation of white on them are called calico, albino, or piebald. I don't think they use the names for different variations? I have a pic of one from my boy scouts camp somewhere on my computer!! I have seen a few roaming here in pa!!

I hear that if you have a chance to tag it, DO IT!!! They say that the bloodlines with the albino in them are bad for the whitetail deer!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Ive seen 3 in my whole life.
> 
> 2 were fully white, and 1 was a piebald (some brown)
> 
> have you guys saw any??


can u giv us some pics?


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*albino*

i know a guy who shot an all white buck that was an 8 point and had a 16 inch spread. A nice buck for in pa. He has a full body mount and the thing looks sweet!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

where in PA hoyt?


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*where*

i live in carlisle bout 40 mins south of harrisburg. He shot it in perry county if you know where that is


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

We had an a pair of albino does behind our house for three seasons. As soon as we stopped seeing them, a few pieblads popped up. Now they too are gone, due to the fact there is a half-dozen three story houses in that cornfield... 

Ill see if I cant dig up the pics...


----------



## stickbowkid (Dec 7, 2007)

*two*

ive seen two in my whole life a pieball and and full albino and the albino is on the wall my dad killed it with his bow in 2001 and the other is was ridding my four wheeler on a trail close to my house and we seen it it was full brown on one side and full white on the other pretty cool looking


----------



## Jdavis2814 (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out this albino, Ive held those sheds. This summer I filmed what could be his mom, it was on the same farm, they have 2 albino does, one is 6 1/2 and the other is 9 1/2. The one I filmed was 6 1/2.
Hes the largest recorded Albino buck ever. 

Albino Buck


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I have seen one in my life, it was near irons michigan, it was one of the cooliest things i have ever seen. It was a big doe, and it had a fawn that was piebald, that was awesome.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the albino deer thats around my Dads house.
This was his first year, and this year his first rack was a 6 pt.

Im not sure if he made it through the season tho


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> This is the albino deer thats around my Dads house.
> This was his first year, and this year his first rack was a 6 pt.
> 
> Im not sure if he made it through the season tho


 i guess that would be EZ to spot wouldn't it:wink:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i live in sc and saw a piebald but that is all


----------

